

Ask HN: How I stay motivated when learning foreign language(english)? - bobsadinook

I don&#x27;t have a friend outside my country I live in third world. I like written books or articles<p>in English to share my ideas to the world.<p>Help me please.
======
shade23
Read.As much as you can.I too live in a third(or maybe a two-and-half?) world
country.You have the internet with enough number of things and articles to
read.Start with small novels if you want(Enid Blytons,Franklin W Dixon etc)
and move your way up.

------
dragonbonheur
I live in a developing country as well. Watch as many English cartoons, shows
and movies as you can. Most of the media you consume should be in English as
well. Try to visualize the words at the same time you hear them.

~~~
hackerjam
learning a language is all about repetition. and listening to podcasts and
watching youtube videos -- here i'm thinking of lectures, online classes, and
tutorials -- over and over again, will help you pick up new (technical)
vocabulary + you have the added bonus of learning, apart from the language,
some new concepts and/or modes of thinking.

